# Steak and a BJ Day Is March 14th ~ Any Plans?



## arbitrator

*DON'T FORGET, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN: STEAK AND A BJ DAY IS FRIDAY, MARCH 14TH!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

Bought my tickets, doing my stretches, I'm ready!


----------



## Anon Pink

I've got some lovely plans! Honey doesn't even know it's steak and BJ day! Why doesn't hallmark cover this?


----------



## Married but Happy

Indeed, steak and a bj!


----------



## Hope1964

Not after the debacle last year when he actually refused a bj from me. No, he isn't normal but I still love him


----------



## arbitrator

Hope1964 said:


> Not after the debacle last year *when he actually refused a bj from me*. No, he isn't normal but I still love him


*Given that, I'd be forced to say that he is in dire need of therapy!*


----------



## Married but Happy

Hope1964 said:


> Not after the debacle last year when he actually refused a bj from me. No, he isn't normal but I still love him


Was the steak cooked to his liking? That could be a factor ...


----------



## LadyDee

Arbitrator, my husband thanks you, I never knew this and after reading your post, told him what day it is Friday and he said "He's In"   with these smiles on his face.


----------



## johnAdams

All right a trip to Texas Roadhouse followed up by a lovely desert for Mrs. JA.


----------



## Thunder7

Looks like I lose. That's my wife's b-day. Don't think I can make it about me. Although, I'd be happy to buy her a steak (she actually requested Mexican for her b-day) and go down on her for as long as she'd like.


----------



## larry.gray

I got both on Feb 14th. I'm thinking of showing up with flowers, chocolate covered strawberries and a card on Friday.


----------



## Refuse to be played

I don't have anything planned (other than the steak and BJ of course) but I do find it suspicious my wife bought a bunch of pineapple, melons, and other fruits and juices yesterday.


----------



## over20

I thought it was every Tuesday and Friday? Sometimes twice on a Saturday morning, a Sunday night before work....:scratchhead:


----------



## Refuse to be played

over20 said:


> I thought it was every Tuesday and Friday? Sometimes twice on a Saturday morning, a Sunday night before work....:scratchhead:


I guess he has to eat a steak too or it doesn't count? :scratchhead:


----------



## Thunder7

over20 said:


> I thought it was every Tuesday and Friday? Sometimes twice on a Saturday morning, a Sunday night before work....:scratchhead:


That would be great. But, I think with all that steak I would have quite the cholesterol problem.


----------



## over20

Sorry.. I didn't elaborate....it's a Bj night any night of the week.....are we in the minority?...:scratchhead:

Steak does not = BJ 

Over 20 loves DH=Bj every day if he wants it!


----------



## Thunder7

over20 said:


> Sorry.. I didn't elaborate....it's a Bj night any night of the week.....our we in the minority?...:scratchhead:


Ah, yeah! Silly girl. "Are we in the minority?" SMH Most of us guys wouldn't be here if that was the norm.


----------



## over20

What does SMH stand for?


----------



## Thunder7

Shake My Head


----------



## Refuse to be played

over20 said:


> Sorry.. I didn't elaborate....it's a Bj night any night of the week.....are we in the minority?...:scratchhead:
> 
> Steak does not = BJ
> 
> Over 20 loves DH=Bj every day if he wants it!


It's the steak that comes with it that makes it special. lol

I get them pretty frequently. Wouldn't say everyday but I get them a few times a week.


----------



## Forever Grateful

Refuse to be played said:


> I don't have anything planned (other than the steak and BJ of course) but I do find it suspicious my wife bought a bunch of pineapple, melons, and other fruits and juices yesterday.


I plan on breaking my record. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

I need to figure out a way to bring this up on her birthday.


----------



## over20

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Bj's are foreplays for us...then we bump uglies Steak is about once a month..lol


So there just needs to be a Bj holiday!!


----------



## Thound

Hope1964 said:


> Not after the debacle last year when he actually refused a bj from me. No, he isn't normal but I still love him


I hope you had him committed----Oh I hate all of you.


----------



## over20

Refuse to be played said:


> It's the steak that comes with it that makes it special. lol
> 
> I get them pretty frequently. Wouldn't say everyday but I get them a few times a week.


Good for you doll...


----------



## Machiavelli

Is a steak and BJ supposed to be special? Sounds like a normal day to me.


----------



## over20

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Hey I love giving a blow job....so bring it on! AND i love filet mignon...as long as i can have catsup.....
> 
> Mr Adams never turns down a BJ....


You are a very loving and understanding wife that understands her husbands sexual needs....


----------



## over20

Machiavelli said:


> Is a steak and BJ supposed to be special? Sounds like a normal day to me.


You are lucky!!...Please elaborate Mach...I suck my DH off every single time he asks for it....and I love it...but I am not most women.


----------



## Thound

Machiavelli said:


> Is a steak and BJ supposed to be special? Sounds like a normal day to me.


Cmon Mach. Don't make me hate you too.


----------



## over20

Thound said:


> Cmon Mach. Don't make me hate you too.


Thound, I am not being mean, but is it really indifferent to hear of a wife giving daily or weekly oral to her beloved?


----------



## over20

I mean if a couple is HD than than mutual oral is a very normal part of their sexual activity combined with intercourse?


----------



## larry.gray

over20 said:


> I mean if a couple is HD than than mutual oral is a very normal part of their sexual activity combined with intercourse?


It is in the Gray household.

Mutual isn't that often though. Despite the claims that women are the better multi-taskers, they don't seem to like 69 as much.

But as far as oral - it goes both ways very often. Usually more than once a day. She just doesn't finish me that way too often, about once a week. We do both like it that way.


----------



## over20

larry.gray said:


> It is in the Gray household.
> 
> Mutual isn't that often though. Despite the claims that women are the better multi-taskers, they don't seem to like 69 as much.
> 
> But as far as oral - it goes both ways very often. Usually more than once a day. She just doesn't finish me that way too often, about once a week. We do both like it that way.


You are a very good lover Larry from what I have read...I do like a 69.......it sounds like you def know your wife.....

just curious about the 69.......what is the stopper for your lovely wife? Is it because of the closeness to the other area?


----------



## arbitrator




----------



## over20

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am not fond of 69...when I give a bj..I want to do my best..if I am thinking about my own orgasm I cannot perform as well for my honey.


Sweetie.....just grap it! Love on it and enjoy! 

logging out


----------



## larry.gray

over20 said:


> just curious about the 69.......what is the stopper for your lovely wife? Is it because of the closeness to the other area?


Multi-tasking plus having to hold herself up for long enough.

She can't relax and enjoy what I'm doing. She does it for me sometimes, but I realize I get way more out of it than she does.



Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am not fond of 69...when I give a bj..I want to do my best..if I am thinking about my own orgasm I cannot perform as well for my honey.


I'm sure Mr Adams thinks it's a wonderful job!


----------



## soccermom2three

Husband is working 3 days in a row staring tomorrow, (24 hour shifts), so he won't be home on the 14th. 

I did make a tri tip for dinner tonight, so maybe later .......


----------



## over20

sweetie......surprise him and blow him before he goes to work ..so he can brag about his hot wife!!!


----------



## Vishal

I'm new to this forum but man I like what I have stumbled upon. "Steak and BJ day". That's great. I'll have to institute something like this in my home. Let's see what my wife thinks of it. She cooks and awesome steak and is amazing at other things too if you know what I mean. :smthumbup:


----------



## over20

Vishal said:


> I'm new to this forum but man I like what I have stumbled upon. "Steak and BJ day". That's great. I'll have to institute something like this in my home. Let's see what my wife thinks of it. She cooks and awesome steak and is amazing at other things too if you know what I mean. :smthumbup:



Good for you honey!!


----------



## Wolf1974

:smthumbup:Yep. The GF is taking me to the best steak house in town then drinks then the other when we get back to my place. Will be awesome:smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974

over20 said:


> I thought it was every Tuesday and Friday? Sometimes twice on a Saturday morning, a Sunday night before work....:scratchhead:


Seriously ...... Bless your heart


----------



## over20

HOT!! Does she swallow?


----------



## Wolf1974

arbitrator said:


>


That would be valentines day


----------



## over20

Wolf1974, is your wife open to Bj's?


----------



## Wolf1974

over20 said:


> HOT!! Does she swallow?


If you were asking me then yes she does every time. :smthumbup:

And over20 I'm not married.... But when I was she was very open to giving them to everyone apparently :rofl:


----------



## Thound

over20 said:


> Thound, I am not being mean, but is it really indifferent to hear of a wife giving daily or weekly oral to her beloved?


You misunderstand. It's jealousy on my part.


----------



## RClawson

Steak & BJ day......pffft. More like Big Mac and masturbation day.


----------



## Holland

BJs are plentiful here, it is the steak that I have an issue with but yes I will cook him a steak
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omego

RClawson said:


> Steak & BJ day......pffft. More like Big Mac and masturbation day.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm crying again. 

Can't believe this advertisement. Seriously? 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Machiavelli

Omego said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm crying again.
> 
> Can't believe this advertisement. Seriously?
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Yeah, that was the funniest post all day.


----------



## Jellybeans

RClawson said:


> Steak & BJ day......pffft. More like Big Mac and masturbation day.


 You poor thing.

I will never ever understand why a woman doesn't go down on her husband/partner. It makes NO sense to me.


----------



## Married but Happy

Wolf1974 said:


> If you were asking me then yes she does every time. :smthumbup:
> 
> And over20 I'm not married.... But when I was she was very open to giving them to everyone apparently :rofl:


That sounds like an adulterated version of the holiday.


----------



## arbitrator

Machiavelli said:


> Yeah, that was the funniest post all day.


*And as for all of us poor folks, it's simply referred to as "Salami Sandwich and Fantasy Day!"*


----------



## NobodySpecial

Spirit of the holiday. I will cook something he likes better than steak.


----------



## Lordhavok

over20 said:


> HOT!! Does she swallow?


yes, everytime and thats a couple of times a week. Thats why I married my groupie, they know how to keep a young man hard. :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Hm. I have no one to celebrate with. Guess I'll be alone on "Cake and Cunnilingus Day" as well.


----------



## Amplexor

Damn, Damn, Damn!!!! This year it falls on a Friday during Lent. Crap!!! Oh well, one out of two ain't bad! Salmon and a BJ will have to do.


----------



## Jellybeans

Just for you, darling Enjoli


----------



## chillymorn

there are alot of quality women who are generous with their husbands and kudos to you!

for the men who are married to selfish women I guess its pizza and porn day!


----------



## Jellybeans

:rofl:


----------



## Wolf1974

Jellybeans said:


> You poor thing.
> 
> I will never ever understand why a woman doesn't go down on her husband/partner. It makes NO sense to me.


Nor I. I personally have yet to find one who wouldn't do it but have found the desire by women varies. Any woman who would do this While dating and then stop after marriage, well that's just criminal.


----------



## Jellybeans

:iagree: 

And even stranger to me are the ones who never will! (Dating/marriage/otherwise). It's weird.


----------



## chillymorn

Amplexor said:


> Damn, Damn, Damn!!!! This year it falls on a Friday during Lent. Crap!!! Oh well, one out of two ain't bad! Salmon and a BJ will have to do.


technicaly as long as she don't eat your pecker you should be ok.


----------



## sinnister

I don't have any steak in left in the freezer and I'd need to remove a rib or 2 to get the BJ part.....

So ya...it'll be a "drink myself to sleep" day.


----------



## arbitrator

EnjoliWoman said:


> Hm. I have no one to celebrate with. Guess I'll be alone on "Cake and Cunnilingus Day" as well.


*But it greatly appears that you ladies have yet another date on the calendar!*


----------



## Jellybeans

sinnister said:


> So ya...it'll be a "drink myself to sleep" day.


I love those days.


----------



## pierrematoe

WTH....where were all these women when I wasn't married? I'd have to buy, cook the steak myself and and far as the BJ goes, my Tenga Flip Hole toy is the only solution there. But I guess consider me in with those sad sad sad changes lol


----------



## Jellybeans

pierrematoe said:


> WTH....where were all these women when I wasn't married?


You chose wrong when dating. Hahahahaha.


----------



## LadyDee

For all you guys wanting to leave a little hint for your wives, just email her the link to the official Steak and BJ website 

Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website


This is a new one for me too, but glad I know now, it's not like he doesn't have those days often anyway.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH had no idea it was steak and bj day tomorrow. But he does like what I have planned so that's a positive


----------



## over20

RClawson said:


> Steak & BJ day......pffft. More like Big Mac and masturbation day.


That is so sad friend.


----------



## Machiavelli

Jellybeans said:


> You chose wrong when dating. Hahahahaha.


----------



## GusPolinski

LadyDee said:


> For all you guys wanting to leave a little hint for your wives, just email her the link to the official Steak and BJ website
> 
> Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website
> 
> 
> This is a new one for me too, but glad I know now, it's not like he doesn't have those days often anyway.


Sent the link to Mrs. Gus via text yesterday. I'm looking forward to tomorrow. 

What's funny is that I ALMOST accidentally sent it to a job recruiter (a guy) that I've been talking w/ via text. That would have been odd (but hilarious).


----------



## johnAdams

I think we are doing Italian instead of steak.

So instead of steak and BJ, it is pasta and a kind of a cannoli for desert.


----------



## MysticSoul

It'll have to be stuffed peppers and a BJ day for us. No steak in the house.  

I'll have to shore DH up with BJs cause I won't be able to give any for a month! I have jaw surgery in 6 days and my jaw will be wired shut for a bit. Poor hubby!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine. 

The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea.


----------



## jld

WorkingOnMe said:


> For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine.
> 
> *The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. *I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea.


Why do you think that is, WOM? And I don't mean to be snarky. It is a sincere question.

When I first stumbled onto marriage forums last fall, the idea of sexless marriage was a foreign idea to me. But it is all over marriage forums, I have since learned.

And you know why sexless marriage was foreign to me? Partly because I have always believed men need sex, and often, and partly because dh is so good to me, in ways that *I* define as good, that it would not have occurred to me to think of denying him. And there is just definitely an attraction between us.

Anyway, just a question. I really don't mean to offend you, just to provoke thought.


----------



## over20

WorkingOnMe said:


> For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine.
> 
> The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea.


----------



## Anonymous07

arbitrator said:


>


I'd like to know when that day is...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

MysticSoul said:


> It'll have to be stuffed peppers and a BJ day for us. No steak in the house.
> 
> I'll have to shore DH up with BJs cause I won't be able to give any for a month! I have jaw surgery in 6 days and my jaw will be wired shut for a bit. Poor hubby!


oh no!!  I hope it goes well!!


----------



## MysticSoul

ScarletBegonias said:


> oh no!!  I hope it goes well!!


Thanks! Me too! I'm nervous as heck! Hospitals give me the creeps.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

MysticSoul said:


> Thanks! Me too! I'm nervous as heck! Hospitals give me the creeps.


The only good part about hospitals is how loopy/happy you feel when you wake up from surgery :smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974

WorkingOnMe said:


> For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine.
> 
> The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea.


Do you do anything for her on valentines day? If so it would be the first thing I would cut out. This is a men's version of that


----------



## Wolf1974

Anonymous07 said:


> I'd like to know when that day is...


Valentines day


----------



## Refuse to be played

Wife made reservations at an all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse. I can't wait. She's been practically force feeding me fruit since Tuesday night.


----------



## Machiavelli

Refuse to be played said:


> Wife made reservations at an all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse. I can't wait. She's been practically force feeding me fruit since Tuesday night.


Doesn't all that pineapple cause a lot of acid reflux?


----------



## Omego

chillymorn said:


> there are alot of quality women who are generous with their husbands and kudos to you!
> 
> for the men who are married to selfish women I guess its pizza and porn day!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omego

GusPolinski said:


> What's funny is that I ALMOST accidentally sent it to a job recruiter (a guy) that I've been talking w/ via text. That would have been odd (but hilarious).


:rofl::rofl: I wish you had!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## weightlifter

Omego said:


> :rofl::rofl: I wish you had!! :rofl::rofl:


Ugh. Reminds me of the day my son got hold of my phone... When sending a text it deaults to t9 code. 4 fast presses results in "i love you."

Son sent that to my last two dozen contacts including ex boss, current coworkers... Sigh.


----------



## weightlifter

Refuse to be played said:


> Wife made reservations at an all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse. I can't wait. She's been practically force feeding me fruit since Tuesday night.


Makes the load taste better? (Sorry i have never given a BJ)


----------



## joe kidd

I'm very sick ATM . I wouldn't taste the steak and would fall asleep during the BJ.


----------



## Refuse to be played

weightlifter said:


> Makes the load taste better? (Sorry i have never given a BJ)


So I've been told. Suppose to make it taste sweeter. Pineapples, mangoes, grapefruit, oranges, etc. Melons and citrous fruit.


----------



## Refuse to be played

Machiavelli said:


> Doesn't all that pineapple cause a lot of acid reflux?


Been eating them, some other fruits and salad since Tuesday night and haven't had any heartburn yet.


----------



## HeartInPieces

My hubby will be totally surprised tomorrow! What a great day....course he actually had steak and bj night this past week but.... we can't let this day get away unnoticed! I wish I knew about this sooner


----------



## krismimo

HAHAH that is my sisters birthday...


----------



## over20

Now we are taking it to a whole new level!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh

Nothing really............I don't do good with recieving gifts, skip bdays, prefer no christmas presents, so for tom I would hope just a drink and night of great sex with the wife.

Don't really want the steak and don't really care about blowjobs.


----------



## MarriedTex

WorkingOnMe said:


> For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine.
> 
> The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea.


I'm still looking for the right combination on this. Tried asking for it from time to time. No dice-too much pressure. Tried the no pressure approach. That didn't work either. After 20+ years of marriage, it's not very realistic to expect any type of change on this. It's not important enough to blow things up over this. I'm not going to go to the mat on this request, and that's probably the root of my problem. 

I get maybe one BJ a year, if lucky. Regular sex frequency is fine (every other day just about), but oral is one area where there seems to be some type of block. To hear posters here talk about it being done with such regularity is simply mind blowing (no pun intended) to me. 

I try to give regularly. It gets her going but can be too intense for her. She can't stand it for more than a few minutes before she wants PIV. She knows how I feel about reciprocation. It's not a relationship deal-breaker, but it can be depressing sometimes. 

Is my relationship an outlier? Is just about every married guy except me getting regular BJ action? Am I in the minority or or is the sample of respondents to this post just skewed by the title of this particular section?


----------



## Philat

Oh boy!!!! Steak!!!


----------



## Philat

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Are we supposed to take pictures to document that we ate a steak and gave a BJ???? lol
> :rofl:


We'll be checking those photo albums.


----------



## over20

OhGeesh said:


> Nothing really............I don't do good with recieving gifts, skip bdays, prefer no christmas presents, so for tom I would hope just a drink and night of great sex with the wife.
> 
> Don't really want the steak and don't really care about blowjobs.


:scratchhead:


----------



## Philat

MarriedTex said:


> I get maybe one BJ a year, if lucky. Regular sex frequency is fine (every other day just about), but oral is one area where there seems to be some type of block. To hear posters here talk about it being done with such regularity is simply mind blowing (no pun intended) to me.


I define the "job" part of BJ to imply completion, as opposed to simple oral. By that definition, I get it less frequently than you, Tex.

issed:


----------



## over20

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Are we supposed to take pictures to document that we ate a steak and gave a BJ???? lol
> :rofl:


If you show yours, I'll show mine!! :rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy

Sirloin for me, tube steak for her?


----------



## over20

MarriedTex said:


> I'm still looking for the right combination on this. Tried asking for it from time to time. No dice-too much pressure. Tried the no pressure approach. That didn't work either. After 20+ years of marriage, it's not very realistic to expect any type of change on this. It's not important enough to blow things up over this. I'm not going to go to the mat on this request, and that's probably the root of my problem.
> 
> I get maybe one BJ a year, if lucky. Regular sex frequency is fine (every other day just about), but oral is one area where there seems to be some type of block. To hear posters here talk about it being done with such regularity is simply mind blowing (no pun intended) to me.
> 
> I try to give regularly. It gets her going but can be too intense for her. She can't stand it for more than a few minutes before she wants PIV. She knows how I feel about reciprocation. It's not a relationship deal-breaker, but it can be depressing sometimes.
> 
> Is my relationship an outlier? Is just about every married guy except me getting regular BJ action? Am I in the minority or or is the sample of respondents to this post just skewed by the title of this particular section?


Try taking a shower together. You wash her, she washes you. Ask her to bend down and wash your feet/legs and as her face is there, gently push towards your you know what. With the nice hot water running down your and her body, will be very erotic she won't have time to think about it.


----------



## MarriedTex

Philat said:


> I define the "job" part of BJ to imply completion, as opposed to simple oral. By that definition, I get it less frequently than you, Tex.
> 
> issed:


Not so fast in claiming high-ground on the misery index there, buckeroo.

If we're talking to actual completion, I'm officially on a 23-year drought. Actually, that doesn't bother me all that much though. I miss the suckin' as part of foreplay part. I'd actually be happy with that on a somewhat consistent basis. 

Just venting, though. I do not have it nearly as bad as some folks on the board in terms of overall bedroom activity. This is just my little cross to bear, I guess. If I knew the magic words to say that would change this, I could then write a book and become a millionaire. I dunno, just gets me down when I read so many folks who have this as just a regular part of their repertoire. Mrs. Tex clearly has an aversion to this that I just can't figure out.


----------



## over20

MarriedTex

Has she ever done this for you in the past?


----------



## MarriedTex

over20 said:


> Try taking a shower together. You wash her, she washes you. Ask her to bend down and wash your feet/legs and as her face is there, gently push towards your you know what. With the nice hot water running down your and her body, will be very erotic she won't have time to think about it.


Good idea. I will try it. Have to do something to get over the psychological hump on this.

Typically, when it does happen, it will always take place when we're on a hotel getaway. Haven't had any oral action (receiving, that is) in my own home for more than a decade.

Always attributed this to fact she didn't want to do it when kids were around. Worried they might walk in on us (though they never have and door is locked!) Even as kids have grown up, left the nest more often and given us more time at home alone, at-home oral has yet to return. I know it's a mental issue more than anything. 

I recognize that communications should be the answer here. But Mrs. Tex gets very sullen and sad when I introduce discussion that she would interpret as criticism. It's almost counter-productive. So I give up and focus on the positives. This thread just triggered my complainin' side. But, man Oh Man, an unsolicited BJ would be a friggin' dream come true.


----------



## MarriedTex

over20 said:


> MarriedTex
> 
> Has she ever done this for you in the past?


Your question cuts to the core of the issue. She never did it much before we were married. Traditional sex was so good that it didn't really matter to me much at that point. So, there was no bait-and-switch here. I'm the one who shifted in attitude on this. So, I guess I could blame myself for this predicament.

Just, over time, you get to the point of wanting what you never get. If she did it once every couple of months, it probably would have never even become an issue for me. When it never (or very rarely) happens, it becomes objectified in your mind. 

Overall, in relationship, I consistently try to fight against my inherent (and damaging) "Nice Guy" tendencies. She has no problem in being a "taker." So sometimes I let my mind get to thinking that lack of oral is a manifestation of her always being a "taker" and never a "giver."

In short, I'm way over-thinking this and allowing myself to focus on this one aspect way too much. That said, how hard could it be to do five minutes of suckin' every couple of weeks? Is it really too much for me to ask?


----------



## Holland

I would hate that shower suggestion, water on my face in the shower feels awful.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> The only good part about hospitals is how loopy/happy you feel when you wake up from surgery :smthumbup:


Mmmm... drugs.


----------



## weightlifter

Mrs. John Adams said:


> If mr Adams pushes my face I will bite!


BAD BAD mental images there!


----------



## Jellybeans

*WorkingOnMe *
_For the last couple years in a row I'm mentioned it and got nothing. Then after complaining I get it a week later. This year I've decided to not mention it or even bother with it. I get occasional bj's so I guess it's all fine. 

The idea that she would surprise me with that and I would be bragging about her is so completely foreign to me. I get bj's but only if I push for it. It's never her idea._



MarriedTex said:


> I'm still looking for the right combination on this. Tried asking for it from time to time. No dice-too much pressure. Tried the no pressure approach. That didn't work either. After 20+ years of marriage, it's not very realistic to expect any type of change on this.


Some women just plain aren't into it. It sounds like you both married women who aren't that much into and don't really enjoy initiating i. Some women love nothing more than to give a BJ. It was one of favorite ways to wake up my ex. Hahahahaha. Good morning!


----------



## BradWesley

ScarletBegonias said:


> The only good part about hospitals is how loopy/happy you feel when you wake up from surgery :smthumbup:


Reminds me of a quote from my oral surgeon, "You'll know what I'm doing, but you won't care"


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Well DH wasn't really interested in sex last night so here's hoping for a successful steak and bj day at my house.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yay big day is here !!!


----------



## Philat

MarriedTex said:


> That said, how hard could it be to do five minutes of suckin' every couple of weeks? Is it really too much for me to ask?


Nope. That much I get regularly.


----------



## over20

It's not uncomfortable if you adjust the shower head accordingly. We love showering together. We will start there and Finish in the bedroom. I love it personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Since I'm the unofficial and impartial TAM "Proctor of the Prizes," the first prize out of the chute today is for the lucky guy that woke up to Steak and Eggs this morning, followed up, of course, by the prerequisite "holiday niceties." 

Do we have any winners out there for this prize! Please elaborate!*


----------



## Fozzy

March 14 is here. Time to get ready for "Steak and Humiliation While She Laughs at the Suggestion Day"!

Also, she doesn't like steak.


----------



## Jellybeans

Damn. You are 0 for 2, Fozzy.

Well, your hand will never let you down. Life truths.


----------



## Fozzy

Jellybeans said:


> Damn. You are 0 for 2, Fozzy.
> 
> Well, your hand will never let you down. Life truths.


Word.

Looks like the steak aint the only thing getting marinated.


----------



## Thunder7

My wife loves steak. But, it's her b-day and she's sick as dog. I don't think the suggestion of what day it is will have much traction. I would have a better time on selling her the fact that 3.14 is national pi day.


----------



## MarriedTex

Fozzy said:


> March 14 is here. Time to get ready for "Steak and Humiliation While She Laughs at the Suggestion Day"!
> 
> Also, she doesn't like steak.


I won't even try to suggest. Pointless, really. And steak is out because of lent. She has asked me to mow the grass this afternoon before it rains tomorrow. At least she has some plans for me!


----------



## rush

How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?


----------



## Jellybeans

rush said:


> How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?


Wife: "Will you go down on me, please?"


----------



## rush

Jellybeans said:


> Wife: "Will you go down on me, please?"


Trust me, that's a longshot...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

rush said:


> How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?


"I'm thinking today is a great day for a steak and a blow job."


That would work on me if Dh said it.


----------



## rush

ScarletBegonias said:


> "I'm thinking today is a great day for a steak and a blow job."
> 
> 
> That would work on me if Dh said it.


Wish my wife had your outlook,,,,any ideas how I can let her know discreetly?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

rush said:


> Wish my wife had your outlook,,,,any ideas how I can let her know discreetly?


I'd make something up. Be all incredulous "omg this dude at work told me today is national steak and bj day. I tell ya they'll make a holiday out of anything these days."

Pause to gauge reaction. If she's smiles and laughs...proceed to:

"I mean,I wouldn't exactly turn down a steak and a bj *insert sexy half smile and wink* " 


Pause to gauge reaction...proceed with caution depending on response.


----------



## Wolf1974

rush said:


> How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?


Just text her the official website.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

arbitrator said:


> *DON'T FORGET, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN: STEAK AND A BJ DAY IS FRIDAY, MARCH 14TH!*


Well I wasn't aware of an official day.... the plan was to make Steak-um sandwiches tonight anyway..... This >>







...



> *Originally Posted by rush *
> *How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?*


 Don't see how this can be done discreetly - It can be spoken in a light hearted way... "like Hey Honey, did you know today is an official holiday" ...you can even suggest to pick up the steaks on the way home, man that grill..for her....us women love a luscious juicy steak too -- but if she blows you off on the other half...it's gonna hurt.. it'd be a dream if some wives could gather the sexual attitude to celebrate like this...







due to all the hard work some of you men DO for your wives & families every day....that's a shame... our men deserve it..


----------



## rush

Wolf1974 said:


> Just text her the official website.


I can tell you her exact response, " that's all you thing about is sex "


----------



## Wolf1974

rush said:


> Wish my wife had your outlook,,,,any ideas how I can let her know discreetly?


Didn't you do for valentines day? Didn't she indicate to you where or what she wanted? If the answer is yes, and I hope it is, then simply say...hey honey remember all these things I did for you a month ago, well today is steak and bj day. Let's do something special.

How can she argue that if you did something nice for her on Vday


----------



## rush

maybe I will try and sneak it on my facebook for her to see, but I know its a long shot for me.


----------



## Fozzy

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'd make something up. Be all incredulous "omg this dude at work told me today is national steak and bj day. I tell ya they'll make a holiday out of anything these days."
> 
> Pause to gauge reaction. If she's smiles and laughs...proceed to:
> 
> "I mean,I wouldn't exactly turn down a steak and a bj *insert sexy half smile and wink* "
> 
> 
> Pause to gauge reaction...proceed with caution depending on response.


Alternatively, you could present a nicely grilled steak to her at the table on your best china. Along side it, present the other star of the evening. Bonus points if it's also presented on china.

Do NOT lay out steak knives in advance.


----------



## Wolf1974

rush said:


> I can tell you her exact response, " that's all you thing about is sex "



"Umm yes honey I am a man, I think about sex"

She really talks to you that way? I am so sorry my friend


----------



## rush

Me and wife have had that conversation hundreds of times , yes..


----------



## Married but Happy

rush said:


> I can tell you her exact response, " that's all you thing about is sex "


You can always say, "Yes, but it's with you. That could change, of course. Which would you prefer?"


----------



## rush

not bad,,,,,,,not bad at all..:scratchhead:


----------



## over20

rush said:


> How can I discreetly let my wife even know what day this is?


Tell her you heard it was Oral Sex day and enjoy a 69. Win-win for you both!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I don't know how you guys do it.Just putting myself in your shoes and I'd turn into a mean,nasty,angry,vindictive ass hole if my husband ever said something like that to me or deprived me of sexual release. Of course,that probably makes me a bad partner.

The patience some of you possess is absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## rush

maybe your a rare find scarlet


----------



## over20

I agree. It breaks my heart for these men. If only their wives knew how much they are sexually starving them. Funny thing is when a husband is sexually satisfied there is almost nothing he wouldn't do for his lovely wife. The wives are really missing out.


----------



## Pandakiss

We will be celebrating this year, but not today. It is going to be Saturday night. Fridays are very busy for us and Friday night I'm dead tired so we pushed it a day. 

I have my lingerie set aside, got my steaks in the fridge, and hubby has pineapple juice. Last year we were having our affair so I'm sure we did this. The first time we heard of this lovely day, we made the whole month steak and bj month. 

On a funny note.....
I spread the word about steak and bj day, I'm sure some wives are not happy when their hubby comes home to inform her about this special day----haha, so I was telling someone about it, and hubby and I have been talking about it for a few days, so I have this fun day on my brain and I get this random e mail from my mom, "oh the kids are sleeping, they cleaned up bla bla, don't forget the steaks 


I'm stunned. I show hubby, he does a double take at it. Now I have never ever said anything about why I was getting steaks, or if I ever said I was getting steaks. So it's awkward. Thanks mom. Yes, yes now that you mention it I will be getting those and I didn't forget to give your son in law that great bj....like WTF then she asked me if I got her email......um yea I did see you sent one. 

But for reals, did she know or do we just eat a lot steak.....either way just awkward. lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias

rush said:


> maybe your a rare find scarlet


In fairness,I was LD during my last marriage bc my emotional needs were being trashed and never met. I still gave him bj's and sex but I resented it. 

I'm not a rare find,my DH is the rare find


----------



## rush

I have been fighting a ld wife for years now, and I have some problems medically that don't help.....


----------



## over20

Sorry to hear that.....


----------



## rush

over20 said:


> Sorry to hear that.....


I still work but differently


----------



## samyeagar

I am in a very difficult position with this one today. STBW knows what day it is, even reminded me this morning, but no steak  But we're going to have pizza  The problem is, the past couple of times she has gone down on me have been pretty rough for us both. I am hard as a rock with her hand and grinding during foreplay, but as soon as she moves down on me, within a couple of minutes, I'm limp as can be. Hit her pretty hard, and that in turn hit me really hard, so even though she really has a desire to do it, and I really want it, she's a bit gun shy, not out of rejection of me, but more self preservation for her. She'll gladly and happily go with it tonight, but gah...gotta get the performance anxiety out of my head. I know it is all in my head, and can pretty much pinpoint what triggered it, and unfortunately, I really can't discuss it with her without hurting her...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

rush said:


> I have been fighting a ld wife for years now, and I have some problems medically that don't help.....


*hugs* Sometimes LD women are still very loving,sensitive,and caring with their husbands.I hope this is the case for you and your wife. 

LD shouldn't be synonymous with selfish,cold,and uncaring.It's possible not be into frequent sex while still be affectionate and giving.


----------



## JustRon

Oh sugar... It's Friday during Lent, I cannot have a steak!

Fried Catfish and a BJ just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ScarletBegonias said:


> *I don't know how you guys do it.Just putting myself in your shoes and I'd turn into a mean,nasty,angry,vindictive ass hole if my husband ever said something like that to me or deprived me of sexual release. Of course,that probably makes me a bad partner.
> 
> The patience some of you possess is absolutely mind boggling.*


I'm the same way... I can be very persistent & persuasive when I am after something... especially sex... not afraid to voice it...and I won't give up... the temperature will start rising with being brushed off...

The only good thing about this is.... I'd make it FUN... I'd go out of my way... I'll pamper my H like he's never been pampered before... I understand I have to do MY PART- for his enjoyment too...before I get what I am after....but if He turns me down (other than being sick or too tired for real).....he is asking for a witch to ride in on her broom... Sounds awful doesn't it! 

Some of you really have the patience of Job.... Your wives are blessed in this way... and need to celebrate you for this alone...that is worth a holiday BJ....my husband used to be like this.. one of the reasons I didn't "*get it*"...because I couldn't imagine feeling that way and not bursting at the seams -going after what he wanted... (as I would have done)..


----------



## ScarletBegonias

JustRon said:


> Oh sugar... It's Friday during Lent, I cannot have a steak!
> 
> Fried Catfish and a BJ just doesn't have the same ring to it.


LOL BJ day has a ring all on its own


----------



## Jellybeans

SimplyAmorous said:


>


Um, this is AMAZING, Simply! You find the best pics! I love that he's all, I'm doing the dishes! A great cartoon for Dawn detergent (and BJs). Hahahaha.


----------



## Married but Happy

We did sex, pizza, and a bj last night - just practice for the real holiday tonight!


----------



## over20

samyeagar said:


> I am in a very difficult position with this one today. STBW knows what day it is, even reminded me this morning, but no steak  But we're going to have pizza  The problem is, the past couple of times she has gone down on me have been pretty rough for us both. I am hard as a rock with her hand and grinding during foreplay, but as soon as she moves down on me, within a couple of minutes, I'm limp as can be. Hit her pretty hard, and that in turn hit me really hard, so even though she really has a desire to do it, and I really want it, she's a bit gun shy, not out of rejection of me, but more self preservation for her. She'll gladly and happily go with it tonight, but gah...gotta get the performance anxiety out of my head. I know it is all in my head, and can pretty much pinpoint what triggered it, and unfortunately, I really can't discuss it with her without hurting her...


This has happened a couple times with DH and I. It does hurt for a while. Maybe if you stay hard while she give you a HJ you could, Ahem, finale on her? I mean instead of a BJ to completion .


----------



## ScarletBegonias

omg that happens to us all the time!! He goes wild for a HJ but goes limp a lot during BJ. 

I've deduced it's because my mouth isn't rough enough and doesn't have enough friction for him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Jellybeans said:


> *Um, this is AMAZING, Simply! You find the best pics! I love that he's all, I'm doing the dishes! A great cartoon for Dawn detergent (and BJs). Hahahaha*.


I look at that picture & almost want to cry to be honest -because I DIDN'T do that, I wasn't like that...back in the day... I was oblivious to what would have brightened HIS world..didn't give Bj's for the 1st 19 yrs of our marriage --(well maybe 3 haphazardly)....shame shame on [email protected]#

He wanted more sex and read some Stupid article online about doing more dishes, this was NOT the way to deal *with ME*.. he needed to come on to me more overtly /flirtatiously... talk to me....he could have loosened me up... but all women are different.... so ya --just as men are not all the same either.. we finally got it right...should have never taken THIS long though. 

You can find many entertaining things on







...


----------



## over20

ScarletBegonias said:


> omg that happens to us all the time!! He goes wild for a HJ but goes limp a lot during BJ.
> 
> I've deduced it's because my mouth isn't rough enough and doesn't have enough friction for him.


I do both. Mouth and hand sliding up and down. Sometimes gripping tighter for more pleasure.


----------



## rush

ScarletBegonias said:


> *hugs* Sometimes LD women are still very loving,sensitive,and caring with their husbands.I hope this is the case for you and your wife.
> 
> LD shouldn't be synonymous with selfish,cold,and uncaring.It's possible not be into frequent sex while still be affectionate and giving.


we will see, thanx


----------



## samyeagar

ScarletBegonias said:


> omg that happens to us all the time!! He goes wild for a HJ but goes limp a lot during BJ.
> 
> I've deduced it's because my mouth isn't rough enough and doesn't have enough friction for him.


It's not something that has really happened before to any great extent. Maybe once or twice the entire time we've know each other, but twice in a row.

It's not her technique, and most of the time, she's had no problems at all. I do wish sometimes she would be a bit more forceful rather than delicate.

This is completely mental for me, no doubt. I picked up on something, and asked her about it...found out that even after everything she went through with her ex-husband, everything she did in retaliation, that during their marriage, sex had turned very ugly for her, she did it out of obligation only, that she only did oral when demanded because she detested it, and just wanted to avoid the fights...after all that, she went back and slept with him after she and another boyfriend broke up, and yeah, after all that she still went down on him. Granted, that was about a year before we even met, but it's a tough one to understand...


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> I do both. Mouth and hand sliding up and down. Sometimes gripping tighter for more pleasure.


I keep trying to get her to believe that doing it that way IS NOT cheating at it


----------



## ScarletBegonias

samyeagar said:


> I keep trying to get her to believe that doing it that way IS NOT cheating at it


LOL I had that mindset for a while too. It'll pass once she sees it works


----------



## over20

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL I had that mindset for a while too. It'll pass once she sees it works


It doesn't work for deep throating though 

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## rush

dammit,,,,,too good....


----------



## SimplyAmorous

over20 said:


> *I do both. Mouth and hand sliding up and down. Sometimes gripping tighter for more pleasure*.


I wanted to perfect this experience since I allowed it to lay dormant for too many yrs .... read about it in this book *>>*

Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man: Ian Kerner:...I think it was this one..or maybe it was this one... 

 Tickle His Pickle: Your Hands-On Guide to Penis Pleasing ...

... It spoke of a Gay man giving his advice to the best BJ's he's ever experienced...and how we should be using our hands along with our mouths.. and doing a Twisting as our hand comes up on the shaft...(mine has told me a little tighter there too)... I want that Feedback !!... ... also don't forget some ball play... I reach around and grab his butt while I'm at it... Love it.....up & down his chest...then it gets more intense...your focus is one place and one place only.. Oh it's getting







in here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

A little OT but I have to ask,for the ladies who enjoy giving BJ/HJ to their husbands...

When he's about to have an orgasm and he's all tensed up,do you start to get all tense and feel sort of like you're having an orgasm too? It's tough for me to explain! LOL


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> This has happened a couple times with DH and I. It does hurt for a while. Maybe if you stay hard while she give you a HJ you could, Ahem, finale on her? I mean instead of a BJ to completion .


Oh, all the different variants on this work fine still 

Just threw out a suggestion to her that if I were to get close to the point of no return with either her hand or inside her, and then she goes to town with her mouth...she is more than agreeable to any suggestions I have for making it work. Made sure she knew that I didn't ever want her to feel like a cum repository and if she felt awkward or used that way, it's fine with me...again she was totally agreeable with my suggestion


----------



## sandc

Wow.... I was going to contribute to this thread but instead I think I'm just going to have my wife read it when she gets home!

I suddenly can't think!


----------



## over20

ScarletBegonias said:


> A little OT but I have to ask,for the ladies who enjoy giving BJ/HJ to their husbands...
> 
> When he's about to have an orgasm and he's all tensed up,do you start to get all tense and feel sort of like you're having an orgasm too? It's tough for me to explain! LOL


Your cute! It def gets my clxt hard. I will either hop on/swallow him/or take it on other parts of my body. Oh no I am getting worked up.....


Sorry if it's TMI


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> Wow.... I was going to contribute to this thread but instead I think I'm just going to have my wife read it when she gets home!
> 
> I suddenly can't think!


c'mom SandC, isn't this the research you were looking for? 

:rofl:


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> Your cute! It def gets my clxt hard. I will either hop on/swallow him/or take it on other parts of my body. Oh no I am getting worked up.....
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's TMI


And that sounds just like my STBW...


----------



## over20

Samyeagar,

You sound very happy. Your wife seems happy too, very refreshing to hear. Have fun tonight! I did this morning!


----------



## rush

Mail my wife some of your local water please


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> c'mom SandC, isn't this the research you were looking for?
> 
> :rofl:


Yes ma'am it is!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## sandc

And for the record I think it's WONDERFUL when someone takes the time to research ways to enhance their partner's sexual pleasure.


----------



## over20

rush said:


> Mail my wife some of your local water please


It must be the "Great Lakes Air"

:rofl::rofl:

Seriously, I told myself a long time ago that I never wanted my DH to feel starved and then stray. So I began a long journey of change within myself. I read, read and read until I couldn't read anymore about men, more specially about husband's deep desires and needs that only a wife can meet. I changed myself. I wanted to be that wife for him. I wanted to make it easy for him to love me and to want to stay.


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> Yes ma'am it is!!!! :smthumbup:


You know you have a baby boom in your congregation in 9 or 10 months!!!


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> It must be the "Great Lakes Air"
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I told myself a long time ago that I never wanted my DH to feel starved and then stray. So I began a long journey of change within myself. I read, read and read until I couldn't read anymore about men, more specially about husband's deep desires and needs that only a wife can meet. I changed myself. I wanted to be that wife for him. I wanted to make it easy for him to love me and to want to stay.


You're a gem, young lady.


----------



## rush

over20 said:


> It must be the "Great Lakes Air"
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I told myself a long time ago that I never wanted my DH to feel starved and then stray. So I began a long journey of change within myself. I read, read and read until I couldn't read anymore about men, more specially about husband's deep desires and needs that only a wife can meet. I changed myself. I wanted to be that wife for him. I wanted to make it easy for him to love me and to want to stay.


Mail her some air then, you have lucky husband


----------



## over20

Never give up hope! If I can change any woman can change.


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> *It must be the "Great Lakes Air"*
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I told myself a long time ago that I never wanted my DH to feel starved and then stray. So I began a long journey of change within myself. I read, read and read until I couldn't read anymore about men, more specially about husband's deep desires and needs that only a wife can meet. I changed myself. I wanted to be that wife for him. I wanted to make it easy for him to love me and to want to stay.


I am truly, deeply sorry that you have to breath that air from That State Up North...

GO BUCKS!


----------



## rush

well I put it on facebook so only she can see it and not her parents, she will see it sometime today....


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> You know you have a baby boom in your congregation in 9 or 10 months!!!


We have two kids and we're the smallest family. The largest has 10 kids. The average is 5. I don't know why they need me to teach on this subject but apparently they do!


----------



## samyeagar

rush said:


> well I put it on facebook so only she can see it and not her parents, she will see it sometime today....


Geez, I'd hate to have to do all that pu$$y footing around, hint dropping and sh1t like that. 

Fortunately with my STBW, the direct approach works perfectly, and I've never been turned down...of course, she takes the direct approach too, and has never been turned down either...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ScarletBegonias said:


> *A little OT but I have to ask,for the ladies who enjoy giving BJ/HJ to their husbands...
> 
> When he's about to have an orgasm and he's all tensed up,do you start to get all tense and feel sort of like you're having an orgasm too? It's tough for me to explain! LOL*


 I'll take a stab at this...

The more excited HE gets..his hardness is like a drug... it's my utopia...sexual desire makes me feel on top of the world...it moves me...

I especially love when his hand pushes my head down (he was shy about this at first- I kept telling him I WANTED HIM TO DO THAT- that feeling he can't take it any longer...the rush is upon us both.... even if I wasn't "feeling it" when I began....(always enthusiasm though)...this act GETS ME THERE... but never had an orgasm doing one.. If I was deprived of release for so long, I am sure this would happen though. 

He always wants me to get mine...it's really only when I can't (that time of month -a little too heavy) he gets a full BJ.. but even then, it affects me ... and I wish I could have rode that horse...


----------



## Philat

Just shoot me please.


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> We have two kids and we're the smallest family. The largest has 10 kids. The average is 5. I don't know why they need me to teach on this subject but apparently they do!


They got the basics down...:rofl:...maybe they will enjoy some new variations....


----------



## over20

samyeagar said:


> I am truly, deeply sorry that you have to breath that air from That State Up North...
> 
> GO BUCKS!


Ohhhhh an Ohio State man......I got it! 

GO BLUE! :rofl: I hate State!


----------



## samyeagar

SimplyAmorous said:


> I'll take a stab at this...
> 
> The more excited HE gets..his hardness is like a drug... it's my utopia...sexual desire makes me feel on top of the world...it moves me...
> 
> *I especially love when his hand pushes my head down* (he was shy about this at first- I kept telling him I WANTED HIM TO DO THAT- that feeling he can't take it any longer...the rush is upon us both.... even if I wasn't "feeling it" when I began....(always enthusiasm though)...this act GETS ME THERE... but never had an orgasm doing one.. If I was deprived of release for so long, I am sure this would happen though.
> 
> He always wants me to get mine...it's really only when I can't (that time of month -a little too heavy) he gets a full BJ.. but even then, it affects me ... and I wish I could have rode that horse...


STBW said very early on not to hold onto her head while she's doing it, and I haven't. Pretty much the entire evolution of the bj side of our oral sex life has been by her, at her pace. I wonder if that has changed somewhat with her as well, as a lot of other things regarding oral have. Swallowing is something she actually craves now...I'm the first she's ever done that for, and that is one of the things she is frustrated by with our latest twist in my ED saga.


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> Ohhhhh an Ohio State man......I got it!
> 
> GO *BLOW*! :rofl: I hate State!


Fixed it for you...in honor of today of course


----------



## over20

Do you think the thought that she actually wants to swallow you gives you a little anxiety to actually cum? I mean that must be a lot of pressure for you, knowing she is eagerly waiting for your finale.

I know I feel let down if DH does not cum. Even though I know it's childish.


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> They got the basics down...:rofl:...maybe they will enjoy some new variations....


Yeah I think the family of 10 is about ready to start concentrating on the BJ's now. :rofl:


----------



## over20

samyeagar said:


> Fixed it for you...in honor of today of course


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I meant Michigan State.......silly


----------



## Philat

philat said:


> just shoot me please.


do it now!


----------



## Fozzy

just called my wife and told her about 3.14


Her response:
"Whatever! I wonder what "genius" thought that up..."


I'll have my steak overcooked, with a side of bitterness please.


----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I meant Michigan State.......silly


I figured  All the little brother hate and all...


----------



## samyeagar

Fozzy said:


> just called my wife and told her about 3.14
> 
> 
> Her response:
> "Whatever! I wonder what "genius" thought that up..."
> 
> 
> I'll have my steak overcooked, with a side of bitterness please.


STBW wanted to know if I wanted to eat some pie tonight...in celebration of 3.14...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

samyeagar said:


> *STBW said very early on not to hold onto her head while she's doing it, and I haven't. *


 I am sure this has MUCH to do with her being with a bunch of sexually selfish forceful A-holes before YOU....you know this.. her experience wasn't good...I wouldn't have enjoyed that either, I'd probably be tempted to BITE one of them! ...But she sees you are nothing like this.. it's changed her view.. she's finding it on a plane of intimacy she's never experienced before.. 

If anything my husband is too gentlemanly so I've never had this concern.. when I first wanted to do this.. he blew my mind telling me he felt SELFISH.. I was like >> "WHAT ??!!".... he is just so much of a Giver...(he almost needs my mutual pleasure)...(you know all about that don't you Samyeagar!)... I really was laughing at him..."You don't want this!".. I said something like... "Well lay back baby, cause I *selfishly *want to do this!".. . 



> *Pretty much the entire evolution of the bj side of our oral sex life has been by her, at her pace. I wonder if that has changed somewhat with her as well, as a lot of other things regarding oral have. Swallowing is something she actually craves now...I'm the first she's ever done that for, and that is one of the things she is frustrated by with our latest twist in my ED saga*.


...If you and she took a whole day off.. (laying down 2 releases )... I am betting ...a little heightened anticipation...that BJ would go* just fine *the following morning.... try it !


----------



## samyeagar

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am sure this has MUCH to do with her being with a bunch of sexually selfish forceful A-holes before YOU....you know this.. her experience wasn't good...I wouldn't have enjoyed that either, I'd probably be tempted to BITE one of them! ...But she sees you are nothing like this.. it's changed her view.. she's finding it on a plane of intimacy she's never experienced before..
> 
> If anything my husband is too gentlemanly so I've never had this concern.. when I first wanted to do this.. he blew my mind telling me he felt SELFISH.. I was like >> "WHAT ??!!".... he is just so much of a Giver...(he almost needs my mutual pleasure)...(*you know all about that don't you Samyeagar*!)... I really was laughing at him..."You don't want this!".. I said something like... "Well lay back baby, cause I *selfishly *want to do this!".. .


Yeah, I do, and again, I think you are spot on. She has somewhat recently been expressing some of the same thoughts you were having a while back...wanting me to be more forceful, TAKE her, and that has caused some mixed feelings in me, mainly because I know what her experiences were, and I don't want to trigger anything in her, then wondering if she is missing parts of what she used to know, all those kinds of less that productive thoughts, when in reality, it's most likely because her comfort level, and desire is continuing to expand...



> ...*If you and she took a whole day off.*. (laying down 2 releases )... I am betting ...a little heightened anticipation...that BJ would go* just fine *the following morning.... try it !


Wait...what?? We took a whole day off like three weeks ago


----------



## Wolf1974

ScarletBegonias said:


> omg that happens to us all the time!! He goes wild for a HJ but goes limp a lot during BJ.
> 
> I've deduced it's because my mouth isn't rough enough and doesn't have enough friction for him.


That's why you use both


----------



## Wolf1974

Fozzy said:


> just called my wife and told her about 3.14
> 
> 
> Her response:
> "Whatever! I wonder what "genius" thought that up..."
> 
> 
> I'll have my steak overcooked, with a side of bitterness please.


Still don't get this, how do you guys deal with this? Did you not do anything for v day, i.e. her day? If you did and that was her response I would just cancel v day next year. F... that


----------



## samyeagar

Wolf1974 said:


> Still don't get this, how do you guys deal with this? Did you not do anything for v day, i.e. her day? If you did and that was her response I would just cancel v day next year. F... that


Princessification...


----------



## Fozzy

Wolf1974 said:


> Still don't get this, how do you guys deal with this? Did you not do anything for v day, i.e. her day? If you did and that was her response I would just cancel v day next year. F... that


V day we went out for a nice sushi dinner--her favorite place (ok, i like it too). No expectation of sex--didn't happen. I think that is probably the difference with V-Day vs 3.14--with 3.14 sex is part and parcel to the whole point of the day, not necessarily so with Valentines Day.


----------



## rush

Wolf1974 said:


> Still don't get this, how do you guys deal with this? Did you not do anything for v day, i.e. her day? If you did and that was her response I would just cancel v day next year. F... that


You would not believe all I did, it would make my wife happier if I could not have sex I think.


----------



## Fozzy

Jesus. 3.14. Suddenly Sam's "Pie" comment just took on a new meaning to me.

Sexy math humor? If that had been around in school i'd have gotten decent grades.


----------



## samyeagar

Fozzy said:


> V day we went out for a nice sushi dinner--her favorite place (ok, i like it too). No expectation of sex--didn't happen. I think that is probably the difference with V-Day vs 3.14--with 3.14 sex is part and parcel to the whole point of the day, not necessarily so with Valentines Day.


With my ex...no way in hell would I mention what today was, and I would hope beyond hope that she wouldn't see it somewhere because she would make it a point to let me know what I was missing out on...in a way making it all my fault some how.

STBW on the other hand...Valentines Day...all the fluff and stuff is just a lead up to the main event being as much sex as we can fit in, and that too much of it like going out for a nice dinner...think of all the wasted time waiting for our food, the drive time when we could be naked at home...


----------



## samyeagar

Fozzy said:


> Jesus. 3.14. Suddenly Sam's "Pie" comment just took on a new meaning to me.
> 
> Sexy math humor? If that had been around in school i'd have gotten decent grades.


See...today's not ALL about the guys


----------



## MarriedTex

rush said:


> well I put it on facebook so only she can see it and not her parents, she will see it sometime today....


Baby steps forward, I guess. I would not even be able to do this with my wife. So, Kudos to you for taking the step forward.

HOWEVER, the facebook post strikes me as weak & needy. In my own situation, I have to man up at some juncture and just make my point in a calm, rational way. And I need to do it in a face-to-face conversation. I'm not anywhere near being able to do that at this point. Too much relationship baggage. 

Until I can encounter this in a straight-forward way, I get (or in this case, don't get) what I deserve. I will be interested to see the outcome for you Rush. My hunch is that it - if it does anything at all - will turn out being counterproductive. I'm the king of passivity in these type of situations, and you're vying for my failed crown.


----------



## Holland

over20 said:


> It's not uncomfortable if you adjust the shower head accordingly. We love showering together. We will start there and Finish in the bedroom. I love it personally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure if this was to me but anyway we DO shower together everyday, often morning and night. He is a foot taller than me but we still manage to keep my face relatively water free. 
Pre Mr H I used to love shower sex but our height difference makes it almost impossible, for us the shower is chat time and then lather and get sexy time. 
I don't think Mr H will die because he doesn't get a BJ in the shower and TBH he much prefers to be lying down anyway.


----------



## samyeagar

MarriedTex said:


> Baby steps forward, I guess. I would not even be able to do this with my wife. So, Kudos to you for taking the step forward.
> 
> HOWEVER, the facebook post strikes me as weak & needy. In my own situation, I have to man up at some juncture and just make my point in a calm, rational way. And I need to do it in a face-to-face conversation. I'm not anywhere near being able to do that at this point. Too much relationship baggage.
> 
> Until I can encounter this in a straight-forward way, I get (or in this case, don't get) what I deserve. I will be interested to see the outcome for you Rush. My hunch is that it - if it does anything at all - will turn out being counterproductive. I'm the king of passivity in these type of situations, and you're vying for my failed crown.


I agree...it seems like a covert contract with some expectation of mind reading on the side...I'm sure she's smart enough to see what he is doing, and I don't really see a Hark! moment coming from this...


----------



## MysticSoul

I feel like the odd one out. V-day didn't happen this year. I didn't realize it was a "all about the woman" day. DH asked me if we had plans or if we WANTED to have plans. I look at him, and said, not really. We stayed home and canoodled in the living room. 

I don't ENJOY BJs. I feel self-conscious. I worry about if I'm doing it right, applying the correct pressure, keep the teeth off the meat, etc. I REALLY REALLY hate the taste of.... so right before he finishes, he'll warn me and I'll whip it out and he can drop his load on me. As long as I don't have to taste it. lol. 

I envy those of you who take great pleasure in giving BJs. I hope someday I can be like that. I only do it b/c I know DH likes it.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

My husband won't be getting a blow job or a steak today.... Does that make me a bad person? 

In my defense, I've never got a "Chicken and Lick'n" day either!

His birthday was Monday, so I guess that was essentially his steak and blow job day. Lucky punk.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Holland said:


> Not sure if this was to me but anyway we DO shower together everyday, often morning and night. He is a foot taller than me but we still manage to keep my face relatively water free.
> Pre Mr H I used to love shower sex but our height difference makes it almost impossible, for us the shower is chat time and then lather and get sexy time.
> I don't think Mr H will die because he doesn't get a BJ in the shower and TBH he much prefers to be lying down anyway.


Shower sex is hard for my husband and I too. He is about 6 inches taller than me, and even that makes it nearly impossible. We have tried many times, but have only been successful a few. He does get shower blow jobs every once in a while, but I HATE when the water gets on my face and feels like it is drowning me.

My husband prefers laying down too.


----------



## samyeagar

Ha! I just mentioned the double entendre 'Pi' day to my STBW, and what I'd like to do to celebrate it...her response...

That would be very conflicting with Steak and Blowjob Day...Wonder why the guy that came up with it didn't consider that...Pi day has always been 3-14


----------



## MysticSoul

TheCuriousWife said:


> Shower sex is hard for my husband and I too. He is about 6 inches taller than me, and even that makes it nearly impossible. We have tried many times, but have only been successful a few. He does get shower blow jobs every once in a while, but I HATE when the water gets on my face and feels like it is drowning me.


Same boat! What works for us is doggy-style, modified. I'm on my tip toes (normally still bent over, standing up), and he bends his knees a bit. I make DH stand in the spray so I don't feel like I'm drowning. 

DH LOVES taking showers with me. Small space, slippery bodies... so on and so forth.


----------



## over20

Holland said:


> Not sure if this was to me but anyway we DO shower together everyday, often morning and night. He is a foot taller than me but we still manage to keep my face relatively water free.
> Pre Mr H I used to love shower sex but our height difference makes it almost impossible, for us the shower is chat time and then lather and get sexy time.
> I don't think Mr H will die because he doesn't get a BJ in the shower and TBH he much prefers to be lying down anyway.


I just thought it might be a good first time for a wife. In the shower and all aroused. Dh and i prefer him laying on the bed also. That way i have an arm to support myself and my breasts can lay on his inner thighs and scrotum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philat

Why am i still alive??

Scarlet Begonias, Mrs JA and over20: draw straws to decide who puts me out of my misery.


----------



## badcompany

Have steak, will travel, and will reciprocate(on a woman)


----------



## Wolf1974

Fozzy said:


> V day we went out for a nice sushi dinner--her favorite place (ok, i like it too). No expectation of sex--didn't happen. I think that is probably the difference with V-Day vs 3.14--with 3.14 sex is part and parcel to the whole point of the day, not necessarily so with Valentines Day.


Why would sex not be expected on V day ? If I told my missy that here are flowers and let's go to your favorite place to eat but no sex for you she would have dumped me on the spot...... I mean come on Vday has become mostly a women's only holiday but surely sex is part of that deal. Even though tonight is steak and bj it's going to be steak bj and an orgasm for her however she wants it. I don't do one sided loving 



rush said:


> You would not believe all I did, it would make my wife happier if I could not have sex I think.


But you do want sex. Why would you keep doing for someone who doesn't do you (pun intended) 

I'm not being snarky I just want to understand why you tolerate this?


----------



## Wolf1974

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband won't be getting a blow job or a steak today.... Does that make me a bad person?
> 
> In my defense, I've never got a "Chicken and Lick'n" day either!
> 
> His birthday was Monday, so I guess that was essentially his steak and blow job day. Lucky punk.


Well hey I am all about equality....if he is selfish and didn't do for you on Vday then I would say he doesn't deserve anything today.


----------



## CharlieParker

The built in shower seat was employed earlier. But no steak, , just kidding, random acts of BJs are always


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> I just thought it might be a good first time for a wife. In the shower and all aroused. Dh and i prefer him laying on the bed also. That way i have an arm to support myself and my breasts can lay on his inner thighs and scrotum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll have what he's having. :lol:


----------



## badcompany

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband won't be getting a blow job or a steak today.... Does that make me a bad person?
> 
> In my defense, I've never got a "Chicken and Lick'n" day either!
> 
> His birthday was Monday, so I guess that was essentially his steak and blow job day. Lucky punk.


"Chicken and Lick'n" day, I like it!
Lets make it April 14th


----------



## arbitrator

*EVEN THE BEARS CELEBRATE S & BJ DAY!*


----------



## sandc

arbitrator said:


> *EVEN THE BEARS CELEBRATE S & BJ DAY!*


Thanks Arb! Now we just need to know...

Does a bear spit in the woods?


----------



## arbitrator

sandc said:


> Thanks Arb! Now we just need to know...
> 
> *Does a bear spit in the woods?*


* :smthumbup: Sandy: You deserve at least 5 "likes" for that one!*


----------



## sandc

arbitrator said:


> * :smthumbup: Sandy: You deserve at least 5 "likes" for that one!*


It's just a service I provide the TAM community. Have a great weekend brother Arb!


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> Thanks Arb! Now we just need to know...
> 
> Does a bear spit in the woods?


Even a female bear knows better than to spit....spitting is rude..


----------



## Philat

Oh never mind, I'll do it myself... wait, it's March 15 now. Whew.


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> Even a female bear knows better than to spit....spitting is rude..


God bless you dear lady!


----------



## over20

Did your sweetie read all this for research? Are you a happy man tonight?


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> Did your sweetie read all this for research? Are you a happy man tonight?


She read a little of it. Actually I was a happy man last night. When "Disneyland" is down for maintenance, as we like to put it, then almost every day is, maybe not steak, but "something" and BJ day. She's awesome!


----------



## over20

:yay::yay::yay:Yay...



I am so happy for your dear friend.....I even like your wife more than you......


----------



## sandc

over20 said:


> :yay::yay::yay:Yay...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for your dear friend.....I even like your wife more than you......


Not possible.  I like her beyond all belief and imagination.


----------



## rush

well its 3 in the morning, I have to go to work, and I got what I figured, nothing


----------



## Fozzy

Salad for dinner, wife slept on the couch.


The salad was pretty good....i guess.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh Fozzy...


----------



## Wolf1974

Only 364 days to the next one. For those guys who got nothing I can only hope for you that you make changes by then. Sincerely Good luck


----------



## Philat

Marriedtex, Fozzy and I are going to organize a trip to Vegas next year...


----------



## WyshIknew




----------



## Anonymous07

MysticSoul said:


> I feel like the odd one out. V-day didn't happen this year. I didn't realize it was a "all about the woman" day. DH asked me if we had plans or if we WANTED to have plans. I look at him, and said, not really. We stayed home and canoodled in the living room.


Same here. Valentine's was NOT all about me and we really didn't do much, just a dinner we both cooked and then our alone time after I put our son to bed. Nothing special. 



TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband won't be getting a blow job or a steak today.... Does that make me a bad person?
> 
> In my defense, I've never got a "Chicken and Lick'n" day either!
> 
> His birthday was Monday, so I guess that was essentially his steak and blow job day. Lucky punk.


:iagree: Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like the one-sided "holiday". I'm all for giving, but it's nice to receive as well.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

We went out for dinner, I had the 3 masted filet (tenderloin with 3 prawns and bearnaise) and a glass of Pinot. But then I had to go back to the office. I worked until just after 10 and she was asleep when I got home. She did wake up at about 3AM and tried to get something started but I just couldn't wake up I was so tired. So anyway, our holiday came this morning. Just a foreplay bj, but I guess that's fine.


----------



## Thunder7

Wife sick, day 3. Oh well. She rarely gets this sick. I guess I'll let it slide.


----------



## CharlieParker

WorkingOnMe said:


> We went out for dinner, I had the 3 masted filet (tenderloin with 3 prawns and bearnaise) and a glass of Pinot. But then I had to go back to the office. I worked until just after 10 and she was asleep when I got home. She did wake up at about 3AM and tried to get something started but I just couldn't wake up I was so tired. So anyway, our holiday came this morning. Just a foreplay bj, but I guess that's fine.


I called it a month ago that you'd likely be working late. Glad you had a good morning (and a steak yesterday).


----------



## Anon Pink

Anon Pink said:


> I've got some lovely plans! Honey doesn't even know it's steak and BJ day! Why doesn't hallmark cover this?


I hang my head and admit my plans were scraped. Life happens, so does illness. Boo and hiss.

Sorry darling...


----------



## Refuse to be played

Anon Pink said:


> I hang my head and admit my plans were scraped. Life happens, so does illness. Boo and hiss.
> 
> Sorry darling...


Always next weekend...


----------



## Refuse to be played

All the steak I could eat at one of my favorite steakhouses Fogo de Chao. Then all the BJs I want when we got back home. Awesome day.


----------



## SteveK

You guys are killing me, yes my wife who ran away loved giving BJ's. I never had to even ask, now shes with another guy, who cant even get it up from what his ex said!!

Meanwhile my wife admits she was intimate with him even though we are not even legally separated yet!!!

I am dying that a girl who was a virgin when we got engaged is in an affair. I knew it crossed from EA to PA, and when it did she had decided to end the marriage.


----------



## mineforever

Appendix burst on Friday so I told hubby I get a "do over" as soon as I am well...:-(....really the pits cause I always enjoy this as his special holiday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

mineforever said:


> Appendix burst on Friday so I told hubby I get a "do over" as soon as I am well...:-(....really the pits cause I always enjoy this as his special holiday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh NO!!! I hope you feel better soon!!ray:


----------



## mineforever

Thanks over20!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

arbitrator said:


> *EVEN THE BEARS CELEBRATE S & BJ DAY!*


Is this real? Does the female bear polish up the male bear before sex or something?


----------



## over20

Regardless....they probably reciprocate with each other nicely. No bait and switch going on out in the wild!:rofl:


----------



## Philat

mineforever said:


> Appendix burst on Friday so I told hubby I get a "do over" as soon as I am well...:-(....really the pits cause I always enjoy this as his special holiday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yikes, that's very serious! Hope you're well soon.


----------



## Thunder7

Anon Pink said:


> I hang my head and admit my plans were scraped. Life happens, so does illness. Boo and hiss.
> 
> Sorry darling...


I'm in the same boat. Illness hit hard at home this weekend. I was left to play nursemaid. But, next weekend is our anniversary, and my b-day, just after that. So things could be looking up.


----------



## honeysuckle

BJ whenever Mr honeysuckle wants one/ whenever I offer one ( at least 1 a day!) 
We only eat steak when we go out for a meal.


----------



## committed4ever

Valentine's Day - hubby out of town. He protests it anyway. Says its just a way for retailers/restaurant owners to get money out of men. So, I usually do something for him anyway - lingerie and a nice dinner. But this year, he was out of town.

Steak and BJ day - out of town

Steak and BJ makeup day - He is knocked out from taking a red eye overnight -- or so I thought. Turns out he has pneumonia from the cold he gave baby and I before he left town

Soooo ... baby is still sick (bad cough) hubbby pneomonia - then who decides to come over to help out -- Aunt Flo[w]!

Men, do you think you would want a BJ if you had pneumonia?

P.s. thanks for letting me live steak and BJ vicariously through you all --LOL!


----------



## Oldfaithful

Sounds like us. We were both sick all weekend. I don't think most men would want a BJ if they were truly in the middle of a horrible fit of pneumonia but I'm not a man.


----------



## committed4ever

Oldfaithful said:


> Sounds like us. We were both sick all weekend. *I don't think most men would want a BJ if they were truly in the middle of a horrible fit of pneumonia but I'm not a man*.


I was just joking ... sort of


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We had chicken...Bj and great sex. I was not in the mood for steak...lol



So a foreplay bj? Or a real one?


----------



## Anon Pink

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Mr Adams prefers to "finish" inside if you get my drift...but I don't think he would call it a fake BJ....lol


Really!

So you're coming up for air, ready to hop on pop when you yell Hah! Fooled you! Wasn't a real BJ cause you didn't finish where you started! Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya.


----------



## Philat

Goodbye, cruel world.


----------



## johnAdams

:rofl:Love them fake BJs


----------



## CharlieParker

Is it getting hot in here???


----------



## Philat

The Adamses' photo albums could be interesting too.


----------



## johnAdams

Philat said:


> The Adamses' photo albums could be interesting too.


If you only knew:woohoo:


----------



## Philat

That does it.


----------



## CharlieParker

Philat said:


> That does it.


I'll buy a "Z", please.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Hey I got the same. Steak and half a bj followed by sex. Nothing to complain about, just not the whole thing in keeping with the day. But a fine substitute to be sure.


----------



## over20

What's half a BJ? Not coming in her mouth? :scratchhead:


----------



## arbitrator

over20 said:


> *What's half a BJ?* Not coming in her mouth? :scratchhead:


*It's what my former wive's greatly specialized in! And it usually left the male species lacking!*


----------



## over20

arbitrator said:


> *It's what my former wive's greatly specialized in! And it usually left the male species lacking!*


Awwww  , isn't that a form of abuse......


----------



## MarriedTex

Per usual, no BJ action this time around. But a good weekend nonetheless. Two spirited bedroom sessions over the weekend. Not to mention an unsolicited backrub. Not quite the same, but she's still showing me she cares. That counts for quite a lot.

We were talking about the Netflix series "House of Cards" over the weekend. She stopped watching it with me because they spent too much time "focusing on oral sex." I missed perfect opportunity to make light-hearted joke (the perfect replies always hit me about an hour after the fact. Gotta get quicker on the draw with these.)

So, I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with a "general distaste" for the act more than anything else. I'm determined to include joking references when possible in the future to get it on the table of general discussion. Stay away from the "You never give me BJ accusations." Stick more with the "It's a good thing you don't give me BJs, I wouldn't be able to say "No" to you on anything" type of vibe. 

I welcome suggestions of course. I've waited decades. I have no problem with taking a couple of months to work this into the regular arc of conversation. It's a longshot, but it's really my only hope on this front.


----------



## over20

Did you gather any evidence or reason why she has a "general distaste" for BJ's? A smell/taste of some sort? I do have to say that as women we know that our Dh's have watched a ton of porn from early on and that those actresses are very good at fellatio. We do have that in the back of our mind. That very issue can be a HUGE mental roadblock to go forward. We feel we may never measure up to what you have already seen.


----------



## Wolf1974

1/2 a bj......:rofl: you guys are too much.

Was taken to best steak house in town, many to choose from and given the full BJ . I wanted to reciprocate but she wouldn't hear of it. Dinner and this was on her she said. Incredible woman...


----------



## Philat

MarriedTex said:


> Per usual, no BJ action this time around. But a good weekend nonetheless. Two spirited bedroom sessions over the weekend. Not to mention an unsolicited backrub. Not quite the same, but she's still showing me she cares. That counts for quite a lot.
> 
> We were talking about the Netflix series "House of Cards" over the weekend. She stopped watching it with me because they spent too much time "focusing on oral sex." I missed perfect opportunity to make light-hearted joke (the perfect replies always hit me about an hour after the fact. Gotta get quicker on the draw with these.)
> 
> So, I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with a "general distaste" for the act more than anything else. I'm determined to include joking references when possible in the future to get it on the table of general discussion. Stay away from the "You never give me BJ accusations." Stick more with the "It's a good thing you don't give me BJs, I wouldn't be able to say "No" to you on anything" type of vibe.
> 
> I welcome suggestions of course. I've waited decades. I have no problem with taking a couple of months to work this into the regular arc of conversation. It's a longshot, but it's really my only hope on this front.


Tex, just finished all 26 episodes of House of Cards. I didn't come away with the impression that much oral sex was involved at all.


----------



## treyvion

CharlieParker said:


> I'll buy a "Z", please.


What's a "Z"?


----------



## CharlieParker

MarriedTex said:


> I'm determined to include joking references when possible in the future to get it on the table of general discussion.


My general joke is at the appropriate (or is it inappropriate?) time to say "So, I guess a blow job would be out of the question right now".



treyvion said:


> What's a "Z"?


A bad wheel of fortune joke.


----------



## MarriedTex

Philat said:


> Tex, just finished all 26 episodes of House of Cards. I didn't come away with the impression that much oral sex was involved at all.


Now, you get a sense of what I'm dealing with on this particular issue. Was one scene with Zoe & Frank in mid season 1 at Zoe's apartment that earned her disapproval. 

I'm only at Episode 21 - NO spoilers!


----------



## Philat

MarriedTex said:


> Now, you get a sense of what I'm dealing with on this particular issue. Was one scene with Zoe & Frank in mid season 1 at Zoe's apartment that earned her disapproval.
> 
> I'm only at Episode 21 - NO spoilers!


One scene.... Sorry, Tex.


----------



## Philat

CharlieParker said:


> A bad wheel of fortune joke.


I thought it was pretty good, actually.


----------



## MarriedTex

over20 said:


> Did you gather any evidence or reason why she has a "general distaste" for BJ's? A smell/taste of some sort? I do have to say that as women we know that our Dh's have watched a ton of porn from early on and that those actresses are very good at fellatio. We do have that in the back of our mind. That very issue can be a HUGE mental roadblock to go forward. We feel we may never measure up to what you have already seen.


One of the few times I got anything out of her on this topic, she said she's too self-conscious about doing it when the kids are in the house. And, indeed, it will happen from time to time when we're on our own in a hotel. 

So, I think we're dealing with a "good girls don't do that" mindset that is hard to overcome.

Just dealing with a default setting of "No BJ" overall. We had house to ourselves this weekend, for instance, with all kids either at college or on high-school competition trips. No move in the BJ direction. That said, I didn't ask either. I fear souring the mood for what otherwise is a great setting for good intimacy. A BJ given begrudgingly is not so good if you're ruining the atmosphere for otherwise good sex. 

My problems are minor compared to many on this board. This is not a deal-breaker. I wish it was different on this particular issue, but it's not. Usually, I'm at peace with it - or at least resigned to it. Just seeing how commonplace it is for others to have this as an enthusiastic part of their relationship makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Oldfaithful

I guess I'm not far enough into HOC to get there yet. I find the sexual scenes between Kevin and the young woman like a gay man and a lesbian doing it. Ugh. Blech. 
Maybe tonight will be BJ make up day.


----------



## Philat

MarriedTex said:


> Now, you get a sense of what I'm dealing with on this particular issue. Was one scene with Zoe & Frank in mid season 1 at Zoe's apartment that earned her disapproval.
> 
> I'm only at Episode 21 - NO spoilers!


OK, no spoilers. But it won't spoil anything to confirm that there is no "house BJ party" at the Underwoods'. This season, anyway.


----------



## arbitrator

Wolf1974 said:


> *1/2 a bj......*:rofl:


*Then this really ought to be treated like the game show "Cash Cab!" ~ Where I could go "double or nothing" on the video bonus question to either end up getting the "full BJ" if I get it right, or "nothing at all" if I should miss it!

"Yeah, Cab Lady! Let's go for the full BJ!"*


----------



## over20

arbitrator said:


> *Then this really ought to be treated like the game show "Cash Cab!" ~ Where I could go "double or nothing" on the video bonus question to either end up getting the "full BJ" if I get it right, or "nothing at all" if I should miss it!
> 
> "Yeah, Cab Lady! Let's go for the full BJ!"*


Your so funny!!


----------



## Thunder7

Hey, Christina Aguilera gets it:

Christina Aguilera Encourages Fans To Celebrate Steak And BJ Day


----------



## Wolf1974

Thunder7 said:


> Hey, Christina Aguilera gets it:
> 
> Christina Aguilera Encourages Fans To Celebrate Steak And BJ Day


Love it lol

But I disagree with the part that says it's the anti valentine holiday. I think valentines day is fine but to be honest it's become mostly about the women in the relationship instead of the couple as originally intended. So I don't begrudge them their day so long as the steak and bj day is celebrated :smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy

Wolf1974 said:


> Love it lol
> 
> But I disagree with the part that says it's the anti valentine holiday. I think valentines day is fine but to be honest it's become mostly about the women in the relationship instead of the couple as originally intended. So I don't begrudge them their day so long as the steak and bj day is celebrated :smthumbup:


I had the same thought when reading it. It never struck me as being an "anti-valentine's day".


----------



## WallaceBea

SHOOT, I missed it AGAIN this year! Drats! 
I did just get married on March 8th though, we did go away to a hotel for a few nights and get down and dirty, so my husband was sexually satisfied...I do like to make a point of making a nice, juicy steak and giving him a nice, juicy blowjob on S &BJ Day though.


----------



## badcompany

Just for all you ladies out there, I'm making it official, April 14th is "chicken and lickin" day 
1 week to go!


----------

